# How to deal with inappropriate passenger behavior?



## Steve--Chicago (Jul 31, 2014)

Has anyone had to stop a ride and ask a passenger to leave due to their behavior? I had an incident tonight where two male passengers, both of whom were intoxicated, acted in a manner which made me fear for my own personal safety and the safety of my vehicle. I had to pull over and ask them to leave, and it got very scary very quickly, with one of the passengers refusing to exit the vehicle and my having to threaten to call the police if he did not exit. I immediately drove home and reported the incident to Uber, but in researching the Uber FAQs, I could not find any reference to any policy regarding incidents like this, nor do I recall anything of this nature being mentioned in the training videos.

I drive for Lyft as well -- they are very clear that drivers do not have to take passengers who are inappropriate or who make them feel uncomfortable, and that they can end a ride if they feel a passenger is behaving in such a manner. Is there any official Uber policy with regard how drivers should deal with such passengers? How have drivers on this forum dealt with such passengers? Have any drivers on this forum had to ask a rider to leave their vehicle, or have you heard of such an incident happening to other drivers?


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I once had to physically remove a rider from my vehicle. But one out of over 1000 isn't so bad in my opinion, I've certainly dealt with worse in my other job.


----------



## BostonBandit (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd drive to the nearest police station.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Steve--Chicago said:


> I had an incident tonight where two male passengers, both of whom were intoxicated, acted in a manner which made me fear for my own personal safety and the safety of my vehicle.


We should all take our safety seriously. Never let earning money or the worry of our rating get in the way of doing what you need to do to be safe. Mind me asking what they did to cause you to throw them out?


----------



## Steve--Chicago (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks very much for your replies. JustSomeGuy, what was Uber's response when you notified them of your incident?

I reread the Raiser Software Sublicense Agreement, which Uber drivers must agree to, to see what Uber's policy was with regard to dealing with unruly or threatening passengers. I found very little. The relevant passages I quote below (*bold* added for emphasis):

You shall be entitled to accept, reject, and select among the Requests received via the Service. You shall 
have no obligation to the Company to accept any Request. *Following acceptance of a Request, however, 
you must perform the Request in accordance with the User's specifications. *Failure to provide promised 
services on an accepted Request shall constitute a material breach of this Agreement, and may subject 
you to damages.​and:

You understand that for liability reasons, *all Users should be transported directly to their 
specified destination, as directed by User, without unauthorized interruption or unauthorized 
stops. *​
The language seems to be very clear with regard to taking Users to their destination, and I cannot find any exceptions listed in the agreement in the event of inappropriate or threatening behavior by the User. I did find this passage:

*The Company shall have no right to, and shall not, control the manner or prescribe the 
method you use to perform accepted Requests*, subject to the terms of this Agreement. *You shall 
be solely responsible for determining the most effective, efficient and safe manner to perform the 
services relating to each Request*, subject to the terms of this Agreement and the applicable User 
specifications. ​The agreement also lists a series of actions which would constitute a "material breach" of the agreement, one of which is "*Your refusal to fully complete Request after acceptance without waiver by the User or the Company.*" What is interesting, however, is that another action that is listed as an action which would constitute a "material breach" relates to driver conduct: "Documented complaint by a User that you and/or your employee or subcontractor engaged in conduct that a reasonable person would find physically threatening, highly offensive or harassing." However, there are no such provisions that I could find with regard to what a driver should do in the event that there is a User who is engaged in such conduct.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Can't remember now where I read about it, but seems I read that in no uncertain terms we can end a ride any time there is any sort of problem. Was it just in the new CPUC safety info? Let me find it..

Edit: Uber partners and drivers support and FAQ seems to be down. Click the link and one just gets returned to the dashboard. Uberrrr... :s


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I am in OC, CA. Today, after I updated my software, I was required to agree to review a driver training program mandated by the California Public Utilities Commission.

Here is the link from my dashboard:
https://uber-regulatory-documents.s..._county/p2p/CPUC-Required Safety Document.pdf

In that document is the following section:
"You may request that your client refrain from any unsafe or illegal activity. If 
your client does not comply with polite and reasonable requests, you can end the trip and drop your client at the nearest safe location. Contact Uber to explain what happened."


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm sure I've seen it elsewhere too, but this is from the CPUC info we in California just needed to sign off on today. See 4th 
**********************************************************************************
Keeping Your Client Safe 

In order to comply with the law and to ensure that users of the Uber app 
have a safe experience: 

• Never execute an illegal or  unsafe U turn to pick up or drop off your client. 

• When picking up or dropping off your client, find a safe, convenient location. 
Never stop in traffic or at a red zone. 

• If you use navigation, minimize distraction. Input destination only while the 
car is stopped. 

• You may request that your client refrain from any unsafe or illegal activity. If 
your client does not comply with polite and reasonable requests, you can end 3 
the trip and drop your client at the nearest safe location. Contact Uber to 
explain what happened.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

I ejected 5 people from my vehicle once. I had picked up 2 girls, started the ride, and then 2 more girls and a guy jumped in. I explained that there were only 4 seats available, and the guy tried to tell me, "no dude, it's cool". After about a minute of explaining that it's not cool, I ended the ride. I hadn't even put the car in drive. I told the riders that the fee would be refunded and I needed them to get out of my car. They asked "what do you mean? ", I said, "I mean goodbye". That's when the guy started to really piss me off. He told me to watch my mouth (keep in mind that up to that point, I had remained very calm, professional and hadn't dropped even one swear word). That brought the sailor out in me (I spent 7 years in the Navy). I finally got them out of my vehicle after cussing dude out and threatening to shoot him in the head and call the cops to cart away his body. Afterwards I emailed uber and got the fare turned into a cancelation and user account deactivated.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Kick 'em out, call the police if you feel threatened, send us a ticket. The end. :V


----------



## Steve--Chicago (Jul 31, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> We should all take our safety seriously. Never let earning money or the worry of our rating get in the way of doing what you need to do to be safe. Mind me asking what they did to cause you to throw them out?


Thank you, Nautilis, for your support. As far as what happened, to make a long story short, I picked up two young men in front of a bar. One of them was very intoxicated and belligerent -- he had been arguing with a security man outside my car just before coming in. He provided me with unclear and confusing directions, and became upset when I couldn't understand him. He was banging his hand against my window and making crude sexual comments about women on the street. I asked him politely to calm down and stop hitting my window. I was becoming quite worried, and became so distracted by this rider that I made a wrong turn on a street, which caused him to shout at me and bang on my window again, at which point I pulled over and asked them to leave. Then the other man became belligerent, yelling at me and telling me that he did nothing wrong, accused me of trying to "rip him off", and refusing to get out of my car. I kept calm and told him that I would contact Uber to make sure he wasn't charged for the trip, but that didn't satisfy him, as he continued to go on about how he was a regular Uber rider and that he didn't do anything wrong. I warned him that I would be forced to call the police if he did not exit my vehicle, and I finally called 911 after several warnings. Finally, he exited the vehicle and I drove away. It was a frightening incident, and I hope I never have to go through that again. It has also made me reconsider whether I should drive at night anymore, or at least whether I should drive at night in this particular area. It is an area of Chicago that has a frat-house atmosphere and is known for attracting large numbers of young, rowdy men who are often intoxicated and ill-mannered. I have taken men to that area before during the day, but this was the first (and probably last) time I will pick someone up from there at night. I can handle intoxicated men, but being both intoxicated and belligerent is a really dangerous mix. I really don't want to have to deal with men like that again.


----------



## Steve--Chicago (Jul 31, 2014)

I received a response from Uber last night, and it was very supportive. It said that they do not tolerate this behavior, and they assured me that they are taking appropriate action with the rider. I was also told that I should never have to deal with that type of behavior, and that they valued their partnership with me. I was impressed and encouraged by the response.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

BostonBandit said:


> I'd drive to the nearest police station.


Careful! They may recognise your wanted poster!


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Kick 'em out, call the police if you feel threatened, send us a ticket. The end. :V


Farlance. You work for Uber.. I'd be careful with your responses here. Do you think that would be Ubers "official" response.. Kick 'em out?? I highly doubt it. It could be a very dangerous situation for the driver and Uber should present well thought out ideas how to handle this type of situation. I think i read that the job of Taxi driver has the second highest homicide rate while on the job.


----------



## Steve--Chicago (Jul 31, 2014)

kalo said:


> It could be a very dangerous situation for the driver and Uber should present well thought out ideas how to handle this type of situation.


I agree that Uber should provide some specific guidance as to what a driver should do when encountering such passengers.

I queried the Midwest Community Regional Manager about this, and mentioned the language in the California Public Utilities Commission document that was posted in this forum with regard to what drivers should do if they encounter an unruly or dangerous rider. Her response is as follows:

As for the text you provided from the California Public Utilities Commission, I would say that this fully applies to Uber in Chicago. If at a time a rider is making you feel unsafe and you inherently uncomfortable and disrespected on your trip, it is within your full right to end the trip and ask the rider to get out. Again, please follow up with us in these situations so we can follow up with the rider appropriately. We never want riders or drivers to be treating each other with disrespect on the system, and never want drivers to feel unsafe because of a rider's actions.​While I am very pleased with Uber's handling of this situation so far, I wonder why this policy isn't posted in the FAQ or in training materials. At the very least, drivers should know what to do when encountering rude, belligerent, or dangerous passengers.


----------



## vudu145 (Aug 8, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> I ejected 5 people from my vehicle once. I had picked up 2 girls, started the ride, and then 2 more girls and a guy jumped in. I explained that there were only 4 seats available, and the guy tried to tell me, "no dude, it's cool". After about a minute of explaining that it's not cool, I ended the ride. I hadn't even put the car in drive. I told the riders that the fee would be refunded and I needed them to get out of my car. They asked "what do you mean? ", I said, "I mean goodbye". That's when the guy started to really piss me off. He told me to watch my mouth (keep in mind that up to that point, I had remained very calm, professional and hadn't dropped even one swear word). That brought the sailor out in me (I spent 7 years in the Navy). I finally got them out of my vehicle after cussing dude out and threatening to shoot him in the head and call the cops to cart away his body. Afterwards I emailed uber and got the fare turned into a cancelation and user account deactivated.


I think its reasonable that you yelled at him but being in the from the military you should know what professionalism is and threatening to shoot someone in the head is not that. Unless he threatened your life first.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

vudu145 said:


> I think its reasonable that you yelled at him but being in the from the military you should know what professionalism is and threatening to shoot someone in the head is not that. Unless he threatened your life first.


After the ride was ended, I am no longer acting on behalf of Uber. Professionalism is a courtesy that I don't provide drunk assholes who won't leave my vehicle, especially when I am not being compensated for my time. I was actually well within my legal right to shoot him at that point because after several orders to leave my personal property, he refused and I was outnumbered 5-to-1, that constitutes a threat and in Tennessee, we have Castle Doctrine and Stand Your Ground laws in effect.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> After the ride was ended, I am no longer acting on behalf of Uber. Professionalism is a courtesy that I don't provide drunk assholes who won't leave my vehicle, especially when I am not being compensated for my time. I was actually well within my legal right to shoot him at that point because after several orders to leave my personal property, he refused and I was outnumbered 5-to-1, that constitutes a threat and in Tennessee, we have Castle Doctrine and Stand Your Ground laws in effect.


You might be a bit overboard on this one. Sounds as if you might have a gun in your car?


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

kalo said:


> You might be a bit overboard on this one. Sounds as if you might have a gun in your car?


You must drive in California. You see, in most of the rest of the states, concealed carry is basically a right. In Tennessee, a law just passed as of 7/1 that says I don't even need a CCP to legally carry one in my vehicle. There are also laws on the books preventing my employer from caring whether or not I have one in my vehicle, even if parked on company property. The job we have is a dangerous one, we shuttle drunks around at all hours of the night, you are more likely than most to need to defend yourself. When and if that day comes, trust me, you would much rather be the guy with a gun than without one.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

[QUOTE="TomNashville, post: 14790, member: 633 There are also laws on the books preventing my employer from caring whether or not I have one in my vehicle.[/QUOTE]
I see.. Well. I had one law enforcement officer tell me i should carry. The statistics for cab drivers are very poor. Go for it if is allowed.
PS.. i'm a little drunk.. tomorrow i might change my mind


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> You must drive in California. You see, in most of the rest of the states, concealed carry is basically a right. In Tennessee, a law just passed as of 7/1 that says I don't even need a CCP to legally carry one in my vehicle. There are also laws on the books preventing my employer from caring whether or not I have one in my vehicle, even if parked on company property. The job we have is a dangerous one, we shuttle drunks around at all hours of the night, you are more likely than most to need to defend yourself. When and if that day comes, trust me, you would much rather be the guy with a gun than without one.


Unfortunately MA has even worse gun control laws than CA... ironic considering the American Revolution was started here by armed citizens...


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

pepper spray


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I have my Florida CWP, 2 out 5 Floridians are armed !!


----------



## CHIUBERX (Aug 23, 2014)

I've kicked out two male passengers once. This is what I told Uber. 
_While at the intersection of Fullerton, Lincoln, and Halsted, my passengers begin to yell at another group of men. I was stuck at a red light, in traffic while those men approached my vehicle. Some of them men begin to spit at us and one of the men began to reach into my car and altercation began. In fearing of receiving bodily harm to myself from the other men approaching my window I sped forward and nearly causing accident and luckily the light had turn green, however one of the men attempted to kick the back of my car, however at that time it appears to be no damage to my vehicle. I proceeded to the next corner and demanded that they exit my vehicle. They refused, so I threaten to call the police, which I did so, however the 9-11 operators never answered my call, then they decided to leave, while exiting they wanted to know my name to make a complaint, which I gave them my name and where yelling offensive language towards me._
My personally opinion, this is my personal car, if i feel your actions inappropriate, then I have the right to ejected you from MY car. Uber doesn't not own my car. However be careful and use good judgement leaving someone stranded on the highway is a big no. Don't threaten the use of force. Just simply pull over and demand that they leave. And don't move. Eventually they'll leave and of course they'll yell at you. Now If you are physically assaulted then by all means open a can of ****ING whoop ass on them. I'm personally not afraid of defending myself or my belongings.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

CHIUBERX said:


> I've kicked out two male passengers once. This is what I told Uber.
> _While at the intersection of Fullerton, Lincoln, and Halsted, my passengers begin to yell at another group of men. I was stuck at a red light, in traffic while those men approached my vehicle. Some of them men begin to spit at us and one of the men began to reach into my car and altercation began. In fearing of receiving bodily harm to myself from the other men approaching my window I sped forward and nearly causing accident and luckily the light had turn green, however one of the men attempted to kick the back of my car, however at that time it appears to be no damage to my vehicle. I proceeded to the next corner and demanded that they exit my vehicle. They refused, so I threaten to call the police, which I did so, however the 9-11 operators never answered my call, then they decided to leave, while exiting they wanted to know my name to make a complaint, which I gave them my name and where yelling offensive language towards me._
> My personally opinion, this is my personal car, if i feel your actions inappropriate, then I have the right to ejected you from MY car. Uber doesn't not own my car. However be careful and use good judgement leaving someone stranded on the highway is a big no. Don't threaten the use of force. Just simply pull over and demand that they leave. And don't move. Eventually they'll leave and of course they'll yell at you. Now If you are physically assaulted then by all means open a can of ****ING whoop ass on them. I'm personally not afraid of defending myself or my belongings.


Wow.....


----------



## pamela2001 (Aug 17, 2014)

Definitely sounds like 1-star behavior in this post. I have so far had 5-star clients. But if I ever get someone Yelling or Violent in some way, I will politely ask them to finish the behavior. If they continue, but it seems to be calming down, then I will ask again. 3rd time is the 3rd strike and Out -- I will stop vehicle, End Trip, rate 1-star and email [email protected] with the TripID and behavior. Let's help keep violence out of the Uber experience!


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I have my Florida CWP, 2 out 5 Floridians are armed !!


I got mine back when Charles Bronson was commissioner of Agriculture. There's just something badass about having a CWP signed by Charles Bronson!


----------



## jbrickyards (Mar 16, 2015)

TomNashville said:


> I ejected 5 people from my vehicle once. I had picked up 2 girls, started the ride, and then 2 more girls and a guy jumped in. I explained that there were only 4 seats available, and the guy tried to tell me, "no dude, it's cool". After about a minute of explaining that it's not cool, I ended the ride. I hadn't even put the car in drive. I told the riders that the fee would be refunded and I needed them to get out of my car. They asked "what do you mean? ", I said, "I mean goodbye". That's when the guy started to really piss me off. He told me to watch my mouth (keep in mind that up to that point, I had remained very calm, professional and hadn't dropped even one swear word). That brought the sailor out in me (I spent 7 years in the Navy). I finally got them out of my vehicle after cussing dude out and threatening to shoot him in the head and call the cops to cart away his body. Afterwards I emailed uber and got the fare turned into a cancelation and user account deactivated.


How do you try to keep that from happening in the first place. I get a request, show up to find 5 or 6 who do not want to hear that it is illegal. Who are sure they can get their way with drunken charm or $20. I told one group that to chance voiding my insurance for the cash they offered was insane. They took exception to such a harsh judgement. Anyway I know I can cancel before the ride begins, but I would sure love to avoid those altogether. I think I might call after accepting the request to ask how many when circumstances make me think it might be a possibility. Late night weekend, college dorm or frat, etc.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> After the ride was ended, I am no longer acting on behalf of Uber. Professionalism is a courtesy that I don't provide drunk assholes who won't leave my vehicle, especially when I am not being compensated for my time. I was actually well within my legal right to shoot him at that point because after several orders to leave my personal property, he refused and I was outnumbered 5-to-1, that constitutes a threat and in Tennessee, we have Castle Doctrine and Stand Your Ground laws in effect.


So you admit to getting pissed off, and THEN threatened to shoot him in the head? Sorry, it is folks like you who make it harder for responsible gun owners. If one has a CCW, or is carrying concealed, the duty is to remain even more calm than if you did not. Yeah, your state is so cool it restricts alcohol and the teaching of evolution more than guns. LOL


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> I got mine back when Charles Bronson was commissioner of Agriculture. There's just something badass about having a CWP signed by Charles Bronson!


POST # 27 /TrafficSlayer : BeCatholic
Bison once
Served Mass as Altarboy for Pope John
the 23rd, but Who would Believe me?

CYA Bison Googling Furiously "just in case".
☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
Bison Apologizes: The "Other"Charles Bronson!
Bison enjoyed "The Dirty Dozen" most.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kalo said:


> You might be a bit overboard on this one. Sounds as if you might have a gun in your car?


You don't? Well I guess it depends where you are.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Steve--Chicago said:


> I received a response from Uber last night, and it was very supportive. It said that they do not tolerate this behavior, and they assured me that they are taking appropriate action with the rider. I was also told that I should never have to deal with that type of behavior, and that they valued their partnership with me. I was impressed and encouraged by the response.


They SAID the same thing to me about a similar incident. But who knows what they did and its easy to get another uber account anyway.

If this is supposed to be rideshare where we and the riders are cooperating why are the riders not given background checks and required to input at leas\ the names of themselves and any pax they are bringing?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You don't? Well I guess it depends where you are.


POST # 31 /Fuzzyelvis : Bein'curious
Bison wonders
if "Two Chillaxin Felines" Competes with
Alluded-to-Carrypiece in, say...IDPA?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 31 /Fuzzyelvis : Bein'curious
> Bison wonders
> if "Two Chillaxin Felines" Competes with
> Alluded-to-Carrypiece in, say...IDPA?


IDPA?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> IDPA?


POST # 34 /Fuzzyelvis : Berryville Bison
Directs You
to Razorback State to your Northwest.

The IDPA founded by Bill Wilson in
197? as an effort to Reintroduce Reality
into Firearms Competition. His Critique
of Gun Gamesters in the USPSA notwith-
standing, many Recreational Shooters
"Double Dip" and with the Recent Absorb-
tion of Steel Challenge (wicked fun) there
are even "Triple Dippers"!

Perhaps 2nd Amendment Sisters
would be "Of Interest". Safety First!


----------



## Steve--Chicago (Jul 31, 2014)

jbrickyards said:


> How do you try to keep that from happening in the first place. I get a request, show up to find 5 or 6 who do not want to hear that it is illegal. Who are sure they can get their way with drunken charm or $20. I told one group that to chance voiding my insurance for the cash they offered was insane. They took exception to such a harsh judgement. Anyway I know I can cancel before the ride begins, but I would sure love to avoid those altogether. I think I might call after accepting the request to ask how many when circumstances make me think it might be a possibility. Late night weekend, college dorm or frat, etc.


I've had that happen a few times. I just tell them that I'm unable to take more than four people in my car, and that they can order another Lyft or cancel this ride and order a Lyft+ (I think Uber calls it Uber XL). If they argue with me I just continue to be polite but firm, telling them that I can be pulled over and given a ticket, which would not only cost me money but may cost me my job. It's important to always be polite but firm. There have been relatively few riders who have done that, but it does happen sometimes. I also insist that if they want to cancel the ride that they do so on their end - that way I am at least paid $5 for the time and gas it took to get out there. If they object to the $5 fee, I just tell them that they should contact Lyft directly and request a waiver. If they ask why can't I do it for them, I just apologize and tell them that I am unable to do that. Lyft/Uber/Sidecar should be the ones who absorb that cost, not the driver. Again, polite, respectful, but firm.

None of the three ridesharing companies ask how many passengers there are, which I think would help. Or they could ask if they wanted to take a Lyft (4 people or less) or a Lyft Plus (5+ people). Why they don't do that is a mystery to me. But as long as the driver absorbs the costs, they don't have to worry about it. I refuse to absorb the costs.


----------



## jbrickyards (Mar 16, 2015)

Steve--Chicago said:


> I've had that happen a few times. I just tell them that I'm unable to take more than four people in my car, and that they can order another Lyft or cancel this ride and order a Lyft+ (I think Uber calls it Uber XL). If they argue with me I just continue to be polite but firm, telling them that I can be pulled over and given a ticket, which would not only cost me money but may cost me my job. It's important to always be polite but firm. There have been relatively few riders who have done that, but it does happen sometimes. I also insist that if they want to cancel the ride that they do so on their end - that way I am at least paid $5 for the time and gas it took to get out there. If they object to the $5 fee, I just tell them that they should contact Lyft directly and request a waiver. If they ask why can't I do it for them, I just apologize and tell them that I am unable to do that. Lyft/Uber/Sidecar should be the ones who absorb that cost, not the driver. Again, polite, respectful, but firm.
> 
> None of the three ridesharing companies ask how many passengers there are, which I think would help. Or they could ask if they wanted to take a Lyft (4 people or less) or a Lyft Plus (5+ people). Why they don't do that is a mystery to me. But as long as the driver absorbs the costs, they don't have to worry about it. I refuse to absorb the costs.


Good answer. Thanks.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> So you admit to getting pissed off, and THEN threatened to shoot him in the head? Sorry, it is folks like you who make it harder for responsible gun owners. If one has a CCW, or is carrying concealed, the duty is to remain even more calm than if you did not. Yeah, your state is so cool it restricts alcohol and the teaching of evolution more than guns. LOL





Steve--Chicago said:


> I've had that happen a few times. I just tell them that I'm unable to take more than four people in my car, and that they can order another Lyft or cancel this ride and order a Lyft+ (I think Uber calls it Uber XL). If they argue with me I just continue to be polite but firm, telling them that I can be pulled over and given a ticket, which would not only cost me money but may cost me my job. It's important to always be polite but firm. There have been relatively few riders who have done that, but it does happen sometimes. I also insist that if they want to cancel the ride that they do so on their end - that way I am at least paid $5 for the time and gas it took to get out there. If they object to the $5 fee, I just tell them that they should contact Lyft directly and request a waiver. If they ask why can't I do it for them, I just apologize and tell them that I am unable to do that. Lyft/Uber/Sidecar should be the ones who absorb that cost, not the driver. Again, polite, respectful, but firm.
> 
> None of the three ridesharing companies ask how many passengers there are, which I think would help. Or they could ask if they wanted to take a Lyft (4 people or less) or a Lyft Plus (5+ people). Why they don't do that is a mystery to me. But as long as the driver absorbs the costs, they don't have to worry about it. I refuse to absorb the costs.


POST # 29 /frndthDuvel :
POST#36/Steve--Chicago: Beposty Bison
Urges "Unincorporated County"
to Welcome Back this 800#ed Member
to a Thread of Interest to Many.

Jeepers! ProPistola Bison hopes that Cook
County Confiscators haven't bothered
Steve with Irksome Officiousness. Bison's
gettin' Psyched for S.H.O.T. Show already!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

jbrickyards said:


> Good answer. Thanks.


POST#37/jbrickyards: Bemirthed Bison
Asks this
NUberer to Remind'im of the"Definit-
ion of a Yankee" when next Unoccu-
pied.

When did #[F]Uber's Tentacles ensnare
Champy's Hometown? Gotta be careful
with the "Free Kool-Aid" pandering on
shady CraiggersList. Y'know? Below 
the "Furries Seeking" but above "Man-
ly Militias" Daily BROADCASTING "Money for Nothing, Chicks 4 Free" 
so you went to their Palatial Open 
House at That StripMall that Really-
Isn't-There-Yet to "OnBoard."

Nevermind that 3 friends toldja that 
last night's "L. Ron Hubbardism" Docuwhat? on HBO reminded them 
of What They Read on the UP.Net 
Forums.

Speaking of... Let BisonBrains Welcome
You to Life With CrownePrinceTravis-
as-I-see-It with Educational Comments
from 11,000 Members on over 230,000
Posts & Replies without which Your Chances of $uccess are Slim Indeed.

Access this Searchable Database to view
alerts/"insider information"/hyperlinked
articles, Pdfs, videos, YouTube and News
about the TNC Experience, in general,
and the Global Menace that is #[F]Uber,
specifically.

So read, learn and earn? Possibly. Look
at Lyft & Sidecar for $imultaneous Earn-
ings Opportunities. Cultivate Contacts
among Notable and Well-Known Mem-
bers as They are Most Likely to help
You.

Good luck.
Every NUberer needs that.
Mentoring Bison, out.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Steve--Chicago said:


> Has anyone had to stop a ride and ask a passenger to leave due to their behavior? I had an incident tonight where two male passengers, both of whom were intoxicated, acted in a manner which made me fear for my own personal safety and the safety of my vehicle. I had to pull over and ask them to leave, and it got very scary very quickly, with one of the passengers refusing to exit the vehicle and my having to threaten to call the police if he did not exit. I immediately drove home and reported the incident to Uber, but in researching the Uber FAQs, I could not find any reference to any policy regarding incidents like this, nor do I recall anything of this nature being mentioned in the training videos.
> 
> I drive for Lyft as well -- they are very clear that drivers do not have to take passengers who are inappropriate or who make them feel uncomfortable, and that they can end a ride if they feel a passenger is behaving in such a manner. Is there any official Uber policy with regard how drivers should deal with such passengers? How have drivers on this forum dealt with such passengers? Have any drivers on this forum had to ask a rider to leave their vehicle, or have you heard of such an incident happening to other drivers?


Early in my driving "career" with U/L, I got a pax (female) at about 2am who was drunk and mean. She complained about how small my car is. She insulted the color of the car (which, by the way, I special ordered from the factory.) She whined that the backseat was cramped (even though she was only, like 5'4".) She *****ed that the seats weren't leather. So, after about 10 minutes of this shit I asked her, "Are you done insulting me and complaining, or is this going to continue?" Her response was, "Don't get pissed at me. I'm only telling the truth."

After that comment it was all I could do to keep from choking her...for her own good, I mean. So, I opted instead for the diplomatic comment of, "Well, it beats walking at 2am."

I couldn't believe my ears when her reply was, "Hmf, maybe..."

That was it for me. I know when I've had my fill of abuse. So, I pulled over in front of an elementary school and told her, "Ma'am, this is where your ride ends. You're going to have to find another ride. I find your company most unpleasant and I have reached my limit with your insults." This happened in an upscale neighborhood, so I wasn't too concerned about her personal safety for the 5 minutes it'd take for another ride to show up.

Then the apologies started but it was too late. I exited the car and opened the back door for her to exit as well. She tried to explain that I have to give her a ride since she's paying for it. I assured her that I would cancel the ride in a moment if she didn't beat me to it. By the time I got to a traffic light a block away she had canceled the ride and I collected about $8 of what would have been about a $15 to $20 fare if she had behaved herself.

I then went back to the bar district, grabbed one more short fare to end the night on a good note, and went home to bed.

We offer up our time and our automobiles for affordable transportation. I personally require a much higher fee to play the role of emotional punching bag. And throughout this entire exchange I remained professional and courteous. I can only hope that I helped this woman gain a little insight into her behavior.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Early in my driving "career" with U/L, I got a pax (female) at about 2am who was drunk and mean. She complained about how small my car is. She insulted the color of the car (which, by the way, I special ordered from the factory.) She whined that the backseat was cramped (even though she was only, like 5'4".) She *****ed that the seats weren't leather. So, after about 10 minutes of this shit I asked her, "Are you done insulting me and complaining, or is this going to continue?" Her response was, "Don't get pissed at me. I'm only telling the truth."
> ...


Next driver got himself a handful of drunk, sloppy seconds!

I've had 2 situations where I was the next driver, one they were much nicer, the other they were assholes starting crap before they got in the car. I drove off on them. 
Not sure why people drink if they are not happy drunks, doesn't seem to be much point to it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Next driver got himself a handful of drunk, sloppy seconds!
> 
> I've had 2 situations where I was the next driver, one they were much nicer, the other they were assholes starting crap before they got in the car. I drove off on them.
> Not sure why people drink if they are not happy drunks, doesn't seem to be much point to it.


My tolerance for drunks is pretty high because I want to do what I can to help get drunks off the road. But I will only take so much abuse and so many insults before my self-respect kicks in and the unruly **** is escorted from my automobile.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Steve--Chicago said:


> Has anyone had to stop a ride and ask a passenger to leave due to their behavior? I had an incident tonight where two male passengers, both of whom were intoxicated, acted in a manner which made me fear for my own personal safety and the safety of my vehicle. I had to pull over and ask them to leave, and it got very scary very quickly, with one of the passengers refusing to exit the vehicle and my having to threaten to call the police if he did not exit. I immediately drove home and reported the incident to Uber, but in researching the Uber FAQs, I could not find any reference to any policy regarding incidents like this, nor do I recall anything of this nature being mentioned in the training videos.
> 
> I drive for Lyft as well -- they are very clear that drivers do not have to take passengers who are inappropriate or who make them feel uncomfortable, and that they can end a ride if they feel a passenger is behaving in such a manner. Is there any official Uber policy with regard how drivers should deal with such passengers? How have drivers on this forum dealt with such passengers? Have any drivers on this forum had to ask a rider to leave their vehicle, or have you heard of such an incident happening to other drivers?


You have the right to eject anyone if you fear for your safety, including the right to call the police.

Uber will or should back you on this, I've emailed them and got their support for my experience with abusive riders.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

I once had to ask some racist ******** to get out of my car (which i tolerated for good 10 min because his girlfriend was apologetic). He started arguing and i told him he could stay in the car if he wanted, but instead of driving to his house, i'd drive to my house which was full of immigrants who would love to meet him. He did not want to look like a ***** in front of his girlfriend who exited the car long before. 
Needless so say, he jumped out of the car once i touched the shifter.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> I once had to ask some racist ******** to get out of my car (which i tolerated for good 10 min because his girlfriend was apologetic). He started arguing and i told him he could stay in the car if he wanted, but instead of driving to his house, i'd drive to my house which was full of immigrants who would love to meet him. He did not want to look like a ***** in front of his girlfriend who exited the car long before.
> Needless so say, he jumped out of the car once i touched the shifter.


Death by Falafel awaits any ******** rider!!


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Death by Falafel awaits any ******** rider!!


That ******** kept on saying how much he hated immigrants (i am one).. I was like mate, hate us all you want but you don't have to tell how much you hate me while i'm driving your high arse home (his girlfriend told me he was high on acid lol)


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> That ******** kept on saying how much he hated immigrants (i am one).. I was like mate, hate us all you want but you don't have to tell how much you hate me while i'm driving your high arse home (his girlfriend told me he was high on acid lol)


Sad thing is a lot of us Wogs can say the same sort of racist crap about, lazy bong smoking Aussies that walk around without shoes on.

I've written things that may seem racist but are merely observations and generalisations. Walk up to an Indian man or woman at the end of a hot day and 80% chance the body odour will knock you flat. I don't think that is very pleasant especially when i'm subjected to it in the confines of my own car.

I used to manage a radio service for a group of Turkish cabbies, and regular riders complained about hygiene issues. I was invited to a group meeting by their leader Boris.

He spoke to his men about how proud we all were of their taxis (always spotless), their knowledge and helpfulness. Then he said there was one problem that can easily fixed.

At that he opened a box of Mens Roll-On deodorant, and handed each driver 2. He then opened his shirt and showed them that from now on, at the beginning of each shift they were to apply the deodorant in this manner. He added again after lunch and more if you are a stinky person.!

Problem solved! Not by someone from their host country, but a leader from their own cultural group.

Its that sort of acceptance of host country expectations and civility and respect from members of the public that allows a population to grow in harmony


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

My only suggestion would be to pull into a well lit public place and ask them to exit the vehicle. You do not want to be ALONE on the side of the road when you dump drunks out, they can get very belligerent. I have had to ask people to leave my vehicle and felt most secure when I was in a well lit public area like a gas station, 711, or the like.


----------



## Jopplin (Aug 28, 2017)

Just Some Guy said:


> I once had to physically remove a rider from my vehicle. But one out of over 1000 isn't so bad in my opinion, I've certainly dealt with worse in my other job.


We are not supposed to be physical, we have to call the police and let them handle it, CYA BRO


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Here's my boilerplate advice for booting unruly pax:

1. Dashcam. Don't do this gig without one. Don't have one? Get one. Can't afford one? You can't afford the consequences of not having one. Get one. An old phone velcro'd to your dash is better than nothing. Everyone has access to one of those. Have it running, make sure if it can't capture everything it's at least getting clear audio from your interior. 

2. Remember that if the car is rolling, you're vulnerable and have no control. Don't try to solve your problem by driving. Don't try to drive to the police station. Stop! Stop as soon as it's safe, and preferably someplace that's well lit and where there are people/witnesses. Your first mission is to end this ride and get these people clear of your vehicle and your person.

3. GET OUT OF THE CAR. Have this routine "on deck" in your mind for whenever you have an unruly pax and you feel booting is likely. Stop the car, grab your phone & keys, get out of the car. Preferably, leave your door open and walk to the other side of it (facing the rear of your car so you can witness the pax inside or exiting your vehicle). That door is a shield, it's going to buy you a couple seconds if they try to get violent and you have to flee or prepare for being attacked. Sitting in the front seat having a confrontation with someone in the back is about as vulnerable and useless a defensive position can possibly be.

4. Once you're out of the car, and only then, calmly inform the pax that the ride is over, that you'd like them to get out of your car and they can hail another uber if they choose. Don't cuss, don't threaten, be calm and firm. If they get out, calmly get back in the car and MOVE. Don't sit there, don't argue, don't let any insults or words stop you. MOVE. Distance, always, from confrontation. Safety is distance. Good tactical defense is always creating distance from which you act.

5. If they don't exit or are threatening you, call the police/911 BEFORE letting them know you're going to. That may be considered to an irrational person like escalating the situation, so call the cops as soon as you're out of the car, and be the reasonable witness that's reporting people who won't leave your car or are doing something aggressive. Tell them your location, let the police know that you are an Uber driver and have an altercation on your hands. Then, observe and be calm until they arrive. If things get out of control, flee if possible. Defend yourself only if you have no other choice.

6. If you are considering self defense, get training. Force on force training, dealing with car & closed environment violence. Until you've done that, you're relying on Hollywood, myth, imagination, and ignorance to keep yourself safe. Pepper spray, a gun, a knife, your hands....all of that is more of a liability than an asset if you don't have practical, effective knowledge of how to deploy it.


----------

